# 2008 Air Shows and Demos Thread



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

Was out at Downsview Park here in Toronto and thought I'd share some pics and a vid of a Hornet touch and go along with some Aurora shots for everyone from today - enjoy!  Only 3 more weeks and I'm off to Quebec City, CFB Borden the week after and then Ottawa the week after that.  Would love to meet some of ya if you'll be around.  Cheers!

CF-18 Arrival @ Wings and Wheels Toronto - Touch and Go Video

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

Arcturus - as advised by a very smart man.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2008)

Its *not* an Aurora. Look closely and you will see that it is a CP-140A Arcturus.


----------



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

Argh - my bad!  I've been in the sun too long..lol


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2008)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Argh - my bad!  I've been in the sun too long..lol



Do you know how to tell the difference ?


----------



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

Length of the annomally detector?


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2008)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Length of the annomally detector?




Look at the wingtips......the Arcturus doesn't have ESM antennas. Also note the photo window right behind the pilot (small and round) in the middle of the escape hatch. The Arcturus lacks the black antennas with red stripes that are for the SRS system.

Tail number 140120 also gives it away. (last 3 numbers are located on the nose wheel door)


----------



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

Thanks for the lesson - I'm going on a limb here and saying that the ESM antennas are for ASW?

This board is amazing - you learn so much.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2008)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the lesson - I'm going on a limb here and saying that the ESM antennas are for ASW?
> 
> This board is amazing - you learn so much.



The Electronic Support Measures (ESM) system is primarily for ASW yes but it can ( and is) used for ASuW as well. It can be used for any role really, as long as its picking up an emmiter, it doesnt matter if it comes from a surface ship, submarine, aircraft or ground station.


----------



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

Now I understand.

Thanks CDN Aviator - much obliged.  

Bandit


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 May 2008)

Bandit, if you are looking for some company when you are in Ottawa, drop me a PM. I always take a couple of days off before and after the show to hang out at YOW. I can show you the best spots to take some pictures. Although, most prefer my front porch: nothing like enjoying a cold one while watching the traffic. (I live about five clicks from the thresholds of 07 and 32.) 

No plans for CIAS in September?


----------



## Bandit1 (23 May 2008)

I'll actually be covering the Ottawa show for a magazine, so I'll be up there the whole weekend from Arrival Day on Thursday until departure on Monday!    Membership does have its priviledges, I must admit...lol  I'll shoot you a pm closer to the show date and we'll see if we can have that cold one - would have needed it today with the sun on the tarmac, I tell ya!

CIAS ->  I'll be there, just forgot to include it.  I'll be at a few other shows in August as well (Brantford, ON and Rochester, NY) and then, if I have some fundage left, I'll be heading down to NAS Oceana for their show.

The one I'm really looking forward to though is the Quebec City 400th show - have the opportunity to do a 3 page spread on the Arrows and have the cover photo shot for a magazine called World Air Show News.  Opportunities like this don't happen everyday, so I'm hoping to make the best of it and all the rest of the shows this year.

Cheers, Bandit


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 May 2008)

Lucky you - sounds like fun. Definitely drop me a line. The wife is sick of "plane talk" as are all of my buddies. I can't wait to bake in the sun with my scanner and wait for the good stuff to arrive. 

Anyway, talk to you soon.


----------



## pipstah (24 May 2008)

I will be there moody for the Quebec airshow if servicebility is not an issue


----------



## observor 69 (16 Jun 2008)

Unique flight over Quebec city

Video of dissimilar aircraft fly past.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh26jII0iJ8


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Jun 2008)

12 days to go for the Ottawa show. I can't wait!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Jun 2008)

The Snowbirds just buzzed the office. Hopefully the weather holds out for the show this weekend! Bandit when are you going to be in town?


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

Greetings from the guy formerly known as Bandit.  I've changed my name to reflect the new website which will be launched in January which will have several new features and tidbits for everyone to enjoy.

Thought I'd share a few photos from the Brantford and Toronto Air Shows that I took, feel free to comment.


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

Couple more from Brantford...


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

And now Toronto...special thanks to the CFB Comox Aurora crew who made the flight over to show us their sub hunting skills.


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

MNR Water Bombers doing what they do best.


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

Some military hardware thrown in for good measure...


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

And of course it wouldn't be a show without the 9 ship...


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Sep 2008)

And some aerobatics thrown in for good measure.


----------



## karl28 (23 Sep 2008)

Great pics thanks for sharing them with us hope that everything goes alright with your new website .


----------



## Globesmasher (23 Sep 2008)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share a few photos from the Brantford .....



You were at Brantford?
I'll give you a guess as to who was flying the CC177 - do you happen to have any more shots of the 10 minute air demo?

Cheers


----------



## WingsofFury (23 Sep 2008)

Here's a couple more from Brantford - sorry for the quality, I didn't have a zoom and was still working on learning how to adjust the settings amongst other things.


----------



## Globesmasher (28 Sep 2008)

Many thanks.
Cheers


----------



## WingsofFury (28 Sep 2008)

Anytime Sir.  

Attila


----------

